# Andrews, NC



## Minimalist (Apr 20, 2005)

I will be staying in the area for Memorial Day weekend. Does anybody know of some sites with maps and descriptions of rides. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mtaylor495 (Dec 8, 2004)

check out these roads, they are very close to the area, and I have heard some good things about them

CHEROHALA SKYWAY

Brasstown Bald, The tour de georgia finished here. Very steep 20% grades + You can do a nice loop leaving from Helen Ga. Probably about 35 miles from Andrews.

check out the nantahala outdoor center. They probably have some local routes. I know they do a century in Nov.

If you have a mtb, there are some great trials in the area. Esp. Tsali trails.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

From Andrews, NC I would definitely ride up Junaluska Gap to Wayah Gap. You might even make the climb up to Wayah Bald (I can't remember if it is paved or not to the top). The Forest Service rd 711 is pretty broken up in a few places but still rideable if careful. It loops off of Wayah Rd. Plenty of climbing on those roads. Not too busy either. 

The Brasstown Loop is 45 miles with not too much climbing. It begins in Andrews and travels some very small back roads and some busier roads to Murphy and back.

Cherohala Skyway as mentioned is a great ride, 9% ave grade, but loops are very long. It would be an out and back ride.

These are just a few suggestions, I'm sure there are more. If you come over to the Bryson City side, there are many more rides including the Blue Ridge Parkway.


----------



## Minimalist (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks guys. The Brasstown loop sounds great and we might try some of the other suggestions.


----------



## myusernamewastaken (Apr 14, 2005)

The road up Wayah Bald is not paved, FYI. I drove up there a couple times last year.


----------



## Minimalist (Apr 20, 2005)

Just got back from a great trip. The weather wasn't that great so we only did one longer ride (thanks BikeWNC  ). Here a short description in case anyone is interested:

Started outside of Andrews at our cabin, went up Junaluska Rd. up to Waya Rd. Left on Waya Rd., right on White Oak and followed the signs to 711. 711 is crappy with lots of patches of gravel but doable (be careful on the downhills) and virtually no traffic for about 15 miles. There are three spots with really great views. Ended up on Waya Rd. again and took a right back to Junaluska (it started to rain otherwise we would have gone up to Waya Gap).

I think it's a little over 50 miles with some nice long climbs. Take plenty of provisions. There is only one gas station after about 38 miles or so. You could start this ride in downtown Andrews at the Ingles. Take Hwy. 19 Bus. to Junaluska. I was surprised about how curteous people were. No problems with traffic at all. Thanks folks.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

Minimalist said:


> Just got back from a great trip. The weather wasn't that great so we only did one longer ride (thanks BikeWNC  ). Here a short description in case anyone is interested:
> 
> Started outside of Andrews at our cabin, went up Junaluska Rd. up to Waya Rd. Left on Waya Rd., right on White Oak and followed the signs to 711. 711 is crappy with lots of patches of gravel but doable (be careful on the downhills) and virtually no traffic for about 15 miles. There are three spots with really great views. Ended up on Waya Rd. again and took a right back to Junaluska (it started to rain otherwise we would have gone up to Waya Gap).
> 
> I think it's a little over 50 miles with some nice long climbs. Take plenty of provisions. There is only one gas station after about 38 miles or so. You could start this ride in downtown Andrews at the Ingles. Take Hwy. 19 Bus. to Junaluska. I was surprised about how curteous people were. No problems with traffic at all. Thanks folks.


Glad you enjoyed the ride. I wish the FS would resurface the 711 road. It has been on the schedule to be repaired but budget issues have prevented that from happening.

I did a great ride early Sunday before the rain. We left from the Oconoluftee Visitor Center in GSMNP through Cherokee on mostly back roads to Balsam, then 26 miles on the Blue Ridge Parkway back to the start. Almost 60 miles in all and near 6K in elevation gain. We really have some great riding around here.


----------



## Minimalist (Apr 20, 2005)

It started to rain when we hit Wayah again. The idiots we are we didn't take any rain jackets.  My gf had at least a windbreaker. Luckily I bought one of these waterproof maps at the NOC on Saturday, so I stuffed it into my jersey for the downhill on Junaluska. Back at the cabin the hot tub saved our lives.  This ride was a real eye opener for me in regards to climbing. Do you have an idea what the elevation gain is on this ride. I'm guessing somewhere around 4k? On Friday late afternoon we did a ride close to Bryson. I believe it's called Lower/Upper Alarka. That was a really nice ride as well. About 28 miles or so. 

We got the book from Jim Parham but most longer rides are on highways which I'm a little hesitant to ride. Especially 19 from Wayah Rd. to the NOC. We drove that road and I don't think I would feel save and enjoy riding along Hwy. 19. If I can I like to stay on back roads. I'm sure we will be back to do some more riding. The century sounds really interesting. I'll talk to the gf to check if she wants to sign up for it.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

Minimalist said:


> It started to rain when we hit Wayah again. The idiots we are we didn't take any rain jackets.  My gf had at least a windbreaker. Luckily I bought one of these waterproof maps at the NOC on Saturday, so I stuffed it into my jersey for the downhill on Junaluska. Back at the cabin the hot tub saved our lives.  This ride was a real eye opener for me in regards to climbing. Do you have an idea what the elevation gain is on this ride. I'm guessing somewhere around 4k? On Friday late afternoon we did a ride close to Bryson. I believe it's called Lower/Upper Alarka. That was a really nice ride as well. About 28 miles or so.
> 
> We got the book from Jim Parham but most longer rides are on highways which I'm a little hesitant to ride. Especially 19 from Wayah Rd. to the NOC. We drove that road and I don't think I would feel save and enjoy riding along Hwy. 19. If I can I like to stay on back roads. I'm sure we will be back to do some more riding. The century sounds really interesting. I'll talk to the gf to check if she wants to sign up for it.


Usually, on rides like the one you did the general rule of thumb is an average 100 ft of climbing per mile. So over the 50 miles a good guess is about 5000 ft of elevation gain. It seems to work out that way more often than not. 

Alarka is a nice ride. The top of upper Alarka gets steep for a short distance.

I wouldn't ride Hwy 19 during the tourist season. It's possible to ride it in the late Fall to early Spring but right now I wouldn't recommend it. The Wayah Gap Loop is a popular ride in the off season or anytime if you can somehow skip the Hwy 19 section along the Nantahala River to Hwy 28. Wayah Gap is a steep climb on the east side.

The ride I did Sunday is the Waterrock Knob Loop in Parham's book. We made a few changes to the route to avoid the holiday weekend traffic.


----------

